# DECA power inserter question (18V)



## Dave DFW (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm upgrading an H21 to an H24 from Solid Signal. This will free up a DECA to use for an internet connection. I'm used to seeing 29V used for SWM8 and 21V with a SWiMline dish (my setup). I had not seen the 18V before, but the product picture on the SS site shows it with the familiar green MRV / DECA label.

Would I be correct assuming that for an internet connection both the 21V PI and 18V PI will meet requirements? If this is the case I guess the advantage of the 18V PI is just that it is less bulky - also looking at the picture again it looks like it would be harder to mess up the connection.

Thank you.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave DFW said:


> Would I be correct assuming that for an internet connection both the 21V PI and 18V PI will meet requirements? If this is the case I guess the advantage of the 18V PI is just that it is less bulky.
> 
> Thank you.


Correct. Either will work.


----------



## Dave DFW (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks. Just wanted to confirm before I submitted my order.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If you get a 2-port PI, you probably should terminate the IRD port.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Dave DFW said:


> ... If this is the case I guess the advantage of the 18V PI is just that it is less bulky - also looking at the picture again it looks like it would be harder to mess up the connection.
> 
> Thank you.


Actually the major difference and advantage of the 18 v "blue" power supply officially called a "PS-18" for the internet DECA dongle is that the 75 ohm termination and supply voltage output are built into the same connection point to the DECA's pigtail, as opposed to using a "power inserter" (PI) converted into such by means of placing a terminating cap on the unused receiver port of a PI.

See here for image:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459187#post2459187

As opposed to using a converted PI here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459148#post2459148


----------

